# Toronto Pigeon Lover?



## Shaku (Jul 1, 2013)

My gf and I found a pigeon in a bush just laying there. We decided to move him/her to a more concealed part of the bush on the side of a main road here and left some water in a cap and some bread. I went back tonight and thinking she'd be dead, I found her still alive and decided to bring her home to a nice warm home in case she was about to die at least she'd have a warm house. 

I'd like to take care of her, but really don't know the first thing to do and was hoping I could give her/him to a person who would know better if she survives the night. She lays on her side with her feet out and doesn't seem to move them when picked up, so we're guessing something is wrong with her feet. At the moment, she's living in a cardboard box with bread and water, 

Can someone please help give her a good home? The wildlife services I called don't seem interested at this time of year to help out, but we'd really like to help


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't help, except to say I've sent pigeons to the Toronto Wildlife Centre a few times. If you leave a message, they'll return your call as soon as they can. It's a holiday, so it will take longer, but from what you describe I'm sure they'll recognize your pigeon as a top priority. (As you may already know, if the pigeon has a band on its leg, they won't take it.) 

They always recommend that you don't give the pigeon anything to eat or drink, but since it's a holiday, _maybe _some water and seeds wouldn't hurt. (Bread has salt and sometimes sugar; that's why it's not good for them.)


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Where in Canada are you . It's a BIG country .


----------



## Shaku (Jul 1, 2013)

Toronto, I took your advice and I brought him/her to the Toronto Wildlife Centre in downsview park and they promised me they'd do everything they can to allow them to get back into the wild.


----------



## Maria C (Jun 9, 2013)

Shaku said:


> Toronto, I took your advice and I brought him/her to the Toronto Wildlife Centre in downsview park and they promised me they'd do everything they can to allow them to get back into the wild.


Eeexcellent! 

I know how discouraging it can be to hear their recorded messages, and to go through the process of trying to get them to respond, and to have an injured bird to take care of, and to try to sleep with all this going on! But they really are good, as far as I know. I've called them 3 times, I think. The first 2 times, within an hour and a half of just leaving a message, a volunteer picked up the pigeon. That's really excellent service, considering I live downtown and it was early rush hour when I called. Only the last time I had to deliver the pigeon myself. It had a string wrapped around its little foot, and I couldn't get all of it off. The _next day_ it was already released, and came to visit me again, no strings attached!


----------

